# Quel support de charge utilisez-vous ?



## Adrien_R (9 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour a tous,

je suis a la recherche d'un support de charge pour mon Apple Watch (avec possibilité de charger un iPhone et des Airpods Pro en plus) pas trop chère et de bonne qualité. Que pouvez-vous me conseiller ? Quel est celui que vous utilisiez vous même ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2019)

J'ai ce modèle qui va super bien


----------



## Adrien_R (9 Décembre 2019)

Pas mal acheté ou ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2019)

Sur la baie entre 3 et 4 euro


----------



## Adrien_R (9 Décembre 2019)

Quelqu'un parmi vous a déjà tester celui-la ? Y me parait pas mal et pas trop chère et puis Belkin en terme de qualité c'est pas mal je crois.

https://www.amazon.fr/Belkin-F8J218bt-Station-Recharge-Portative/dp/B072KS25ZB/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=dock+chargement+apple+watch&qid=1575902757&refinements=p_89:Belkin&sr=8-5


----------



## lostOzone (9 Décembre 2019)

J’ai récemment changé d’un OPSO prise sur Amazon pour la station de charge magnétique pour Apple Watch. Car la Watch était chaude à chaque fois que je la retirait du chargeur même après une nuit de charge. Avec le câble d’origine ou la station magnétique la Watch est froide le matin [emoji846]

En plus la station Apple peut être utilisée avec deux positions. Je l’ai eu 1 un peu plus de 40€ sur Rakuten. A ce prix là c’est correct. 

https://store.apple.com/fr/xc/product/MU9F2ZM/A

Le modèle de chez Belkin utilise un câble à ajouter à l’intérieur donc s’il est pris chez Apple à priori aucun problème.
Et tous les autres modèles où il faut ajouter le câble Apple ne devrait pas avoir de problème.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai ce modèle qui va super bien
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 147413



Avec ce modèle basique , je n'ai aucune chauffe


----------



## zirko (5 Août 2020)

Je me permets  de remonter ce topic pour avoir votre avis sur ce type de chargeur :

seacosmo 3 en 1 Wireless Station de Recharge en Silicone pour Airpods, Support de Charge pour Apple iWatch Series 5/4/3/2/1, Stand Docking pour iPhone 11/Pro/Max/XR/X/8/7/6 Plus and Samsung, Noir: Amazon.fr: High-tech

Vous pensez que c'est fiable ? 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## totoguile (6 Septembre 2020)

J'utilise celui-ci





						Chargeur sans fil 3 en 1 compact
					

Bonjour, Je voulais simplement partager avec vous mon retour sur un chargeur 3-1 sans fil, acheté sur amazon. https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B085PY8RVR/  Il charge:  l'iPhone l'Apple Watch les Airpods (Pro)   Il prend pas de place Il est en USB-C, et consomme 18W max, j'utilise le chargeur 18W d'Apple...




					forums.macg.co


----------

